# Just when you think it's going so well (poor Tito)



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Sorry, you really don't need more drama in your life. Poor Tito the wonder dog.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

You might want to put a self sticking wrap on it so he does not lick it too much. He should heal quickly poor Tito. I know it hurts big guy but don't be a wuss. Glad it's the weekend you usually are too busy to get out, give it time to heal a little.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Another thought... not to alarm you... do dogs need tetnus shots? I know horses get them. If it was a rusty can or glass.....


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Awww poor guy. But yes some wrap with a sock just to keep it clean may be in order, if you can keep him from chewing it off. Hope he heals quickly...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't want to wrap it if I can help it because the big goof thinks he is incapable of moving if he has anything foreign on his body...even his way cool "Team Tito" dock diving jacket. If you put it on him he will freeze in place, and you can come back 10 minutes later and he will not have moved a muscle. It's downright funny although rather pathetic. If I wrap his foot he will no doubt flatly refuse to move in any direction for any reason.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I would try anyway and let him limp around if need be. He is a big pooftah dog isn't he. 

LOL


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

wow, I wonder if that would work with Cannella! It would be a good way to calm her down when she gets wild! Somehow I just don't think it will work!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

what pond did you take him to?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

the one in Manhattan at the park district. I've taken him there a bunch, and he's always been fine. I think it may be from a stick???
He's not putting any weight on it again. 
Sheeesh.
First time he's ever been injured.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Poor guy, hope it isn't anything serious. That used to be a pretty deep pit, not sure how it is now, I think at one time before they cleaned it up it was full of old junk and stuff, but that was a long time ago.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Poor Tito. Bummer. Finny sliced his pad/webbing on beach rocks, and the vet told me to pour liquid band aid and let it dry after cleaning it, bc they can be a pain in the butt to heal. It worked suprisingly well. An interesting tip from Jackie Mertens. When her awesome field girl Paws mangled her toe at the National in RI, she asked the vet for an IV bag and cut it into a nice, tough waterproof "sock" for going outside at first. I thought that was nifty, and used it on Finny the first two days.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks Jill, this isn't on the pad. I've heard of doing that for the pad. This is the "webbing" in between his toes.
I think he's a big wimp


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

EMT Gel or super glue,pad will heal from the inside out. You don't want to close it for infection..Give the boy a break until it heals.. Could be a stick or glass depending on the slice of the wound. Clean, probably glass, ragged, stick.
Time for some lovin and pampering/


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

As side note even though you think he is a wimp. How much of his attention are you going to get working him with a wound??????
How do well do you do with a headache.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh no, someone is stepping on Superman's cape! Bummer, for the big guy. I hope he gets better soon, poor baby.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Poor Tito! I'm so sorry he's got a paw injury. We are old hands at abraded pads from launching off concrete decks chasing balls into pools. Toby's going swimming tomorrow and we keep disposable booties on hand for walking afterwards to the car. At least Toby will walk with them, though he puts on quite a show of exaggerated movements with them.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Dallas Gold said:


> Poor Tito! I'm so sorry he's got a paw injury. We are old hands at abraded pads from launching off concrete decks chasing balls into pools. Toby's going swimming tomorrow and we keep disposable booties on hand for walking afterwards to the car. At least Toby will walk with them, though he puts on quite a show of exaggerated movements with them.


I can understand that if it's fun stuff they are doing but training is a different thing altogether. Yes, I understand they have to work through adversity but in training you need need their full attention. Do you want 100 % of their attention or 40%??


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Poor Tito. I hope his wound heals quickly


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Radarsdad said:


> I can understand that if it's fun stuff they are doing but training is a different thing altogether. Yes, I understand they have to work through adversity but in training you need need their full attention. Do you want 100 % of their attention or 40%??


Excuse Me???? I was just offering support for a friend....I understand training is different from play. Sheesh!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Poor Tito - sending good thoughts that is heals quickly and completely


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Sending healing vibes your way.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Deleted...didn't make sense. Sorry about that.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Poor dear Tito. Poor Barb. I'm so sorry there is yet more medical chaos in your lives.

Holding you and Tito in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

He's going to need a few days off, it's really bothering him. Poor guy could barely concentrate on licking the dishes after dinner tonight....
Seriously, I'm surprised it's bothering him so much, so I'm guessing it's deeper than it looks. 
Thanks for all the good thoughts.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I totally understood it the way you meant it, as support. Thanks!



Dallas Gold said:


> Excuse Me???? I was just offering support for a friend....I understand training is different from play. Sheesh!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Poor guy! Give him a virtual kiss from Mira to make him feel better! 

I agree with taking some time off from training. I would venture to say more than a couple of days. I think he needs a couple of days AFTER he starts feeling better.

We have had a number of pad wounds, but never between the toes. In my experience pad injuries heal quickly, I hope yours does!

PS, my paw injury protocol (Sammy always hurt his pads, Barley does once or twice a year) soak (slowly move) in epsom salt to remove debris, clean with betadine (sp?), put neosporin on, put one of those sterile pads and wrap. I have a black sports wrap that works well for feet. I have also used super glue before, I keep the single use packs in my car.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

unfortunately, I need to figure out a way to get Tito in to see my vet today. This morning his whole foot is swollen up twice its normal size, and it's obviously hurting him badly. Either there's something in there, or there's also a soft tissue injury, or who knows what. 
Not a good thing to happen on a Saturday, especially when I have to work. But it really needs to be looked at.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Sometimes with a puncture type wound a piece of the thing that punctured gets embedded up at the top of the wound and then infection sets in. I know I have had it happen to me when working in my garden without gloves and boy does it hurt. I got a piece of a stick under my thumb nail and when it got infected, with every beat of my heart my thumb just throbbed.
Hope he is better soon


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Yup sounds like debris/infection trapped in the wound--very easy to happen between the toes. Vet trip is in order to get it cleaned out and some a-b's. I have usualloy had to do the salt soak thing as well when we've had these types of injuries.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Dallas Gold said:


> Excuse Me???? I was just offering support for a friend....I understand training is different from play. Sheesh!


I will excuse you as soon as you send some rain this way. I think these extended high temps and no rain is making everybody cranky.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Your boys try to keep you balanced, Toby is doing better, now Tito makes you worry. Neverending story. Sending you positive vibes and prayers for fast recovery of your sweet boy.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

sorry to hear about this and i wish i could help.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

So sorry, poor poor guy! I am sure you are at the vets right now, hopefully it just needs a cleaning and some rest. Thinking about you! I am off to the vet too, but for a routine appt...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> unfortunately, I need to figure out a way to get Tito in to see my vet today. This morning his whole foot is swollen up twice its normal size, and it's obviously hurting him badly. Either there's something in there, or there's also a soft tissue injury, or who knows what.
> Not a good thing to happen on a Saturday, especially when I have to work. But it really needs to be looked at.


So sorry to hear about this. I hope he is okay and has no fever.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Poor Tito boy. Here's hugs he gets to feeling better soon.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh dear! I'm so sorry to read about the swelling and pain. Poor Tito. Poor Barb. You have so much on your hands now.

Please keep us posted.

Sending healing energy and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Sounds nasty and painful. Still sending healing vibes.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Back from the vet. Poor Tito, he's really sore.
The vet did xrays and flushed it out, doesn't see any evidence of debris in it but of course it's hard to tell for sure. Tito's temp. was elevated a little (about 2 degrees above his normal) which the vet says can be either from a stress reaction to the pain, or infection setting in already.
Gave him an antibiotic shot and sent us home with some "big gun" antibiotics because he said these foot things can turn nasty fast. I have to massage it several times a day to try to get the swelling down, and soak it in epsom salts (you were spot on, Shelly!) to keep it open so it can drain out. 
Back for a re-check on Wednesday. All training cancelled for at least the next week.
The poor boy is really hurting with it. It looks like such a tiny little thing, but of course as the vet said, the diameter of the hole means nothing. It could have been something that jammed way up there and caused all this inflammation.
Sigh.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Just curious, how exactly does one get a dog to soak his foot in an epsom salt water bath?
Hope he is on the mend soon


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I haven't done it yet....
But luckily, Tito is a really laid back, low key kind of guy. I plan to fill a small tupperware with water/epsom salt, cut a hole in the top about the size of his paw, shove it in there, and have him stand there for 5-10 minutes. I think he'll be okay with it. Maybe I'll do it while he's eating dinner....



lgnutah said:


> Just curious, how exactly does one get a dog to soak his foot in an epsom salt water bath?
> Hope he is on the mend soon


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh Barb you always make me laugh, you are full of ideas. You should be an inventor. 
Hope your boy feeling better soon.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

LOL, thanks! As they say, necessity is the mother of invention!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Back from the vet. Poor Tito, he's really sore.
> The vet did xrays and flushed it out, doesn't see any evidence of debris in it but of course it's hard to tell for sure. Tito's temp. was elevated a little (about 2 degrees above his normal) which the vet says can be either from a stress reaction to the pain, or infection setting in already.
> Gave him an antibiotic shot and sent us home with some "big gun" antibiotics because he said these foot things can turn nasty fast. I have to massage it several times a day to try to get the swelling down, and soak it in epsom salts (you were spot on, Shelly!) to keep it open so it can drain out.
> Back for a re-check on Wednesday. All training cancelled for at least the next week.
> ...


Poor Tito. I hope it heals quickly - feet are tough. Faelan split a pad and hobbled for weeks with stitches and bandage changes and antibiotics etc. Wraps to keep the bandages dry. They can go nasty really quickly. Hugs...


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I use a big mixing bowl that I have (that has become a dog bowl) They are pretty good about standing there, but I usually make a pretty big water mess no matter how hard I try!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Well I did it while he was eating, the hardest part was getting him to put his foot down because he's not putting any weight on it. I sat next to him on the floor and fed him his kibble a few at a time in the bowl. Hopefully it soaked long enough. And yes, we made a bit of a water mess, too!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Healing thoughts for Tito. Poor baby. Toby is always so pitiful with his hurt paw pads and I would think an injury to the webbing would hurt even more. I hope the antibiotics kick in fast. Any chance you can take a photo of his foot bath (sorry, I know this is hard for you but I'd enjoy seeing Tito standing in a Tupperware container).


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Hugs and kisses to Tito... it must be very hard.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Poor baby. Maybe while he is sidelined, you can have him read the next session you two are planning on doing. Maybe watch a dvd or two. You could take notes for him, but make sure HE is telling you what to write! 

Get better soon big guy...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I sure hope Tito's foot is doing better.:smooch:

Poor baby.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope the antibiotics kicked in and Tito's fever is down. How's he doing today Barb?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

hahahahahaha, wonder if Radarsdad saw this post?



DNL2448 said:


> Poor baby. Maybe while he is sidelined, you can have him read the next session you two are planning on doing. Maybe watch a dvd or two. You could take notes for him, but make sure HE is telling you what to write!
> 
> Get better soon big guy...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

He seems much better today, thanks! 
I haven't taken his temp., but he's back to acting normal. Yesterday he didn't even get up to lick the dishes before they hit the dishwasher, this morning he was ready and waiting for my oatmeal bowl. Yesterday each time we came back to the house he wasn't there to greet us, which felt so weird. This morning he's back to standing there wagging his whole butt, my shoe in his mouth. So I'm sure he's much better.
His foot looks LOTS better. I can find his toenails now! (which tells you how swollen it was....) The swelling that went part way up his leg is gone, now the swelling seems confined to his foot. He is putting weight on it *most of the time*, every so often he's back up off it but not constantly like yesterday. 
So I'd say we're making GREAT progress here!!
I found a really easy way to do the foot bath...I put him up on his grooming table, shoved his foot in a small tupperware, and brushed him for 10 minutes. Great way to multi-task! I couldn't have done it yesterday because he wouldn't put the foot on the ground, but today he was willing to stand on it so it worked perfectly.
I'm not wrapping it, but I'm putting a clean white sock on it while I'm not around to make sure he doesn't lick it. Of course, the fact that one time already he greeted me at the door with the sock in his mouth might mean he's messing with it when I'm not there !
Thanks for all the good thoughts everyone!



Dallas Gold said:


> I hope the antibiotics kicked in and Tito's fever is down. How's he doing today Barb?


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Poor Tito. I hope the antibiotics work quickly and that you have something to give him for pain.

Sending healing energy and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

It sounds like he is much better and yes, when they don't do their usual little routines it is so worrisome. The fact he's greeting you with your shoe is a good sign!! He is a good boy, Toby runs when he sees the brush. I blame his original family--I honestly think they used the brush to discipline the poor guy and he's never forgotten.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> ...I'm not wrapping it, but I'm putting a clean white sock on it while I'm not around to make sure he doesn't lick it. Of course, the fact that one time already he greeted me at the door with the sock in his mouth might mean he's messing with it when I'm not there !
> Thanks for all the good thoughts everyone!


I'm so glad to see that Tito is feeling better today. That's wonderful news!

We're putting a sock on Joker's foot now, too. To hold it in place, we use a velcro "reusable tie" that was designed for holding cables neatly together. Here's a link with a picture: 



. We got ours at a neighborhood hardware store. 

With this on, Joker doesn't remove his sock. He just leaves that to Sunny, who thinks pulling a sock off is a wonderful game. :uhoh::doh:

Holding Tito, Toby and you in my thoughts.

Lucy


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay !! That is such great news !! Wiggling butt with shoe in mouth is a very good sign


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks Lucy, I just wrapped a little vetwrap around the top of the sock this morning so he can't pull it off as easily. He's not chewing at the sock, so hopefully it will stay put.
Had to laugh about Sunny !


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Great news to wake up to! I'm so glad he is feeling better.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> hahahahahaha, wonder if Radarsdad saw this post?


LOL,
Laura you may be kidding around but yesterday I took a phone video of Gunner watching Bill Hillman's Force Command DVD. He barked at the dog in the video for getting HIS bumper. Now I just have to get it off the phone he chewed up the USB cable.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

That should be a hoot to see!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Barb, I am thrilled to hear in just one day Tito is feeling much better. It's just so scary when things are not normal... Give him some love from us!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

How is Tito today?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tito seems quite fine now...it's going to be very hard to keep him from doing much of anything until we see the vet again. Thanks for asking!
The vet appointment was supposed to be Wednesday, but I had to move it to Thursday. 
That reminds me, I need to go soak his foot


----------

